# Whats the addy for essex show



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok read all the gossip, and ive been advised differently from someone who actually has a table at the show it isnt cancelled, but silly me forgot to get the addy from him :whip:

SO can someone give me the addy for the show, cos we wanna go. Searching for a male leopard gecko :2thumb:


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

The address will not be published until 6pm on Friday. This is to prevent the scum....sorry, animal rights activists from trying to sabotage it again!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Utter Nutter said:


> The address will not be published until 6pm on Friday. This is to prevent the scum....sorry, animal rights activists from trying to sabotage it again!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Hmm il see if I can contact dave lol.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity, which Dave? Just wondering if we both know the same Dave?:notworthy:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Utter Nutter said:


> Out of curiosity, which Dave? Just wondering if we both know the same Dave?:notworthy:


Hes from Luton ring any bells :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Does he often wear a hawaian flower necklace? :hmm:


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

I hope they don't make it tooooo much further from the origanal venue!!!


----------



## jmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

so have they acctually found another venue? 
and will it still be same day?
thanks


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

All I will say is that there wont be a significant difference in your journey time one way or the other!

Connie



snake rescuer said:


> I hope they don't make it tooooo much further from the origanal venue!!!


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Please see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/382727-fbh-statement-re-erac-show.html



jmaster said:


> so have they acctually found another venue?
> and will it still be same day?
> thanks


----------



## Utter Nutter (Aug 30, 2009)

Cockys Royals said:


> Hes from Luton ring any bells :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 That will be the same Dave then! we have a mutual friend!!!:lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Connie_F said:


> Please see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/reptile-shows-breeder-meetings/382727-fbh-statement-re-erac-show.html


Going to close this so there aren't too many threads on the same subject but as posted please see above link :no1:


----------

